# من يفيدني في مشروع عن عزل الاهتزازات؟



## أحمد محروس (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الإخوة المهندسين الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشروع تخرجي هو عن عزل الاهتزازات في الصناعة
مطلوب عمل تقرير كامل عن المشروع مشتملا على العناصر التاليه:
المقدمه - ملخص للموضوع – اسباب الأهتزازات – طرق تقليلها –عزل الأهتزازات – اخماد الأهتزازات
امتصاص الأهتزازات- المواد المستخدمه فى عزل الاهتزازات –وتصميم العوازل المختلفه
مقترح عن نموذج عملي للمشروع
و المراجع

أرجو من سبق له أو لأحد معارفه عمل بحث او دراسة في هذا المجال أو احد المواضيع اعلاه افادتي مشكورا حيث اني لم اجد معلومات كافية حتى الان


أخوكم المهندس/ أحمد محروس


----------



## ahmadco (23 مايو 2009)

وصلت يأخي . أنا عندي مشروع كامل عن هذا الموضوع , انت بس راسلني على البريدالتالي 
××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات حتى تعم الفائدة


----------

